
Adfree medium.com alternative for devs by devs - pinehqcom
https://bun4.com
======
pinehqcom
Many complain about Medium and static site generators and would love just to
write technical articles. Now you can get your article on
[https://bun4.com](https://bun4.com) by just making a PR on
[https://github.com/pinehq/bun4](https://github.com/pinehq/bun4) . The service
is free, without ads, Hacker News inspired design, and you can make your
articles in your own editor.

